# So I finally got a Colombian



## RehabRalphy (Mar 16, 2009)

I went to the reptile show this weekend and picked up a Colombian tegu. They had 1 Argentine at the show they were trying to sell for $200 (wth?!). My old lady loved the looks of this Colombian tegu so I offered $20 and they took it. Extremely tame tegu off the start and a great eater. We'll see how things go using the same techniques that I use for the Argentines.


----------



## ashesc212 (Mar 16, 2009)

Congrats on both the tegu and the CWD! It'll be interesting to see if the Columbian ends up as tame or nearly as tame as an Argentine in your care. Good luck!


----------



## RehabRalphy (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh currently hes in a 20L with a 100w Powersun MVB. 2 hides, basking spot, and a water bowl. 

A new larger cage is in the build as we speak!


----------



## ZEKE (Mar 16, 2009)

is that a normal b/w Colombian or a gold?


----------



## RehabRalphy (Mar 16, 2009)

Colombian (colombian's are golds are the same, its just a color variance)


----------



## JohnMatthew (Mar 16, 2009)

Sounds like you found some good bargains, grats on your new additions!


----------



## BOOZER (Mar 16, 2009)

RehabRalphy said:


> Colombian (colombian's are golds are the same, its just a color variance)



but is it black and white or more gold??


----------



## ZEKE (Mar 16, 2009)

RehabRalphy said:


> Colombian (colombian's are golds are the same, its just a color variance)



i know they are both Colombian. but is it a gold or a black/white Colombian?


----------



## RehabRalphy (Mar 16, 2009)

no idea lol


----------



## Beasty (Mar 16, 2009)

:idea: 
I have heard that Colombian B&W are not as aggressive as Colombian Golden tegus. Visually they do seem to be the same but just a color variance and scientifically they are named the same BUT would that be like saying that an Argentine B&W is a Blue is a Red is an Extreme they're all just color variances?
:chin Food for thought...

I hope it stays nice for you at any rate. Better you than me, I don't like Colombians. I had a "crack monster" crazy :crazy gold one get airborne trying to eat me once. Nope! Not me! :grno


----------



## reptilerookie (Mar 16, 2009)

i think if u handle the tegu alot it should be fine. also dont feed live u wanna keep him as calm as posible


----------



## RehabRalphy (Mar 16, 2009)

lol genetically, yes, they are all the same.


----------



## BOOZER (Mar 16, 2009)

yeah i've owned a golden tegu starting at 7" and it was on the attack right off. but calmed down in later years.good times though!!!


----------



## OTTO (May 21, 2009)

hi I'm new, first Im from Puerto Rico and I don know very good how to write in engli so sorry for the bads word. Don't be afraid if it is agresive,don show to him any fear for it, on the contrary try to carry. I dont have a lot of xperience....but I do the best I can

thnks for make me part of these


----------

